# New mosquito owner here



## ozarkbug (Aug 24, 2014)

I recently purchased a mosquito and a bunch of cci mini mags 40 grn. solids. At the range I used some 10 or more year old Remington gold rounds as well as some of the CCI stuff. My gun seemed to prefer the Remington ammo over the CCI mini mags. Out of nearly 500 rounds shout I has 1 sp, 2 ftfeed and 1 fte. I think there was 2 that ftfire in the mix as well. Over all the gun is a hit with me. Mt question is, the serial number on the frame is Fxxxxx but the number on the barrel is Sxxxx. The difference in numbers concerns me, if anyone knows why the numbers don't match please enlighten me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome. Been looking at one of those myself.


----------

